# chicken



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i occasionally boil chicken for my turtles. of course it is unseasoned. can i treat Cloud with chicken, too?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes. He can have small amounts of unseasoned chicken too.


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

Snuffles goes crazy for chicken. He also goes crazy for fingers that smell like chicken.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

what other meats? my family is a big seafood eater. can i feed him skrimps? (aka shrimp, haha)


----------



## heather (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm IDK about shrimp. I feed my African grey shrimp but a parrot is obviously not a hedgehog. 

I've only read that chicken and cooked eggs are safe human food treats for hedgies.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

Steamed shrimp is fine. Just nothing breaded.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

heather said:


> Snuffles goes crazy for chicken. He also goes crazy for fingers that smell like chicken.


The only time Quentin has ever bitten me was over the chicken smell on my fingers after I treated him to some. He loves chicken!  So yes, just be careful to at least rinse your hands off a little bit afterward, maybe use some unscented soap.


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

Chicken the only meat I've heard of that can be feed to your hedgie. I'm sure there are others but none that I know of.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

Another meat/fish would be salmon. That's supposed to be quite good for them. Also, occassional SMALL bits of hamburger. (Which are high in fat)


----------



## HendrixtheHedgie (Oct 7, 2008)

Last thanksgiving I discovered my girl loves turkey. Now that is her treat food.


----------



## hogmother (Nov 16, 2008)

I feed Priscilla Whiskas Oceanfish, which has salmon/tuna etc in, as her standard wet food, and it is always gone, gone, gone!


----------

